# Would you eat this ?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Japan scientist synthesizes meat from human feces

I guess if you are an environmentalist you wouldn't have a problem with the "Turd Burger" it will be able to reduce the impact on the environment by recycling human waste. Test subjects stated it taste like beef.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/digitaltren...pY2xlX3N1bW1hcnlfbGlzdARzbGsDamFwYW5zY2llbnRp


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh ew! lol i'd eat bugs before i turned to poo burgers


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

If it really has that much protein, I might ...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Who the hell funded this research? 
As if there is a shortage of protein in Japan. 

I would rather eat Soylent green.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't eat left over lol I can't imagine eating crap literally lol

WoW people have too much time on their hands


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

oh yummy... where can i get one... *eyeroll*...

No Thanks....

then again people do drink their own Urine, cause it's more sterile....


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

yea, that doesn't make scene. It is "waste material" for a reason 

On the other hand, I don't think we absorb 100% of the nutrients we need in consumption.

I think NASA now uses a 100% return rate, but I don't think it is turned into steak


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

arktixan said:


> oh yummy... where can i get one... *eyeroll*...
> 
> No Thanks....
> 
> then again people do drink their own Urine, cause it's more sterile....


Well urine coming out of the body is sterile. This is why if you're in bad situation without access to clean water in a survival situation you can pee on your wounds to clean off any debris. Tho I'd rather use clean water for that. I'd only drink it if it was a last resort. I'd distill it with a solar distiller for the pure water first.

Speaking of urine. I'm wondering is there a commercial product or larger scale item (DIY) that can recycle urine to water without paying continously for some filters and what not? IIRC 98% of urine is water and something like 95% water can be recovered from it. I've heard of such a unit on the International Space Station or Space Shuttle.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> Who the hell funded this research?
> As if there is a shortage of protein in Japan.
> 
> I would rather eat Soylent green.


Even if Soylent green could be your mother?!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Big difference between eating body parts processed into food and waste processed into food. Soylent green FTW.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

cow eat cow = mad cow disease

human eat human = mad human disease???

What if, prion (that's what cause mad cow disease) got mixed into the human sewage mud? and since prion is unkillable... we are all doom?????


----------

